# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons > Locate a Surgeon >  Find an IAHRS Accepted Hair Transplant Surgeon

## tbtadmin

*United States*

*Arizona*

Dr. Scott Alexander - Phoenix, AZ
602-956-8800

Dr. Sharon Keene - Tucson, AZ
800-840-9761

*California*

Dr. Sean Behnam - Los Angeles, CA
888-443-8424

Dr. Timothy Carman - La Jolla, CA
888-818-LJHR

Dr. Richard Chaffoo - La Jolla, CA
ASSOCIATE MEMBER
858-623-6333 

Dr. Marc Dauer - Los Angeles, CA
310-748-2224

Dr. Michael Hughes - Beverly Hills, CA
310-652-6444

Dr. Christopher Varona - Newport Beach, CA
949-631-4247

Dr. Amir Yazdan - Newport Beach, CA
949-374-2563
_Offices Also In: Beverly Hills & Las Vegas, NV
_


*Connecticut*

Dr. Scott Boden - Wethersfield, CT
860.563.1400


*Florida*

Dr. Alan Bauman - Boca Raton, Florida
561-394-0024

Dr. Glenn Charles - Boca Raton, FL
1-888-726-0651

Dr. Jeffrey Epstein - Miami, FL
800-370-2883
_Offices Also In: New York
_

Dr. Bernard Nusbaum -Miami, FL
305-448-9100

Dr. Joseph Greco III - Sarasota, FL
ASSOCIATE MEMBER
941-217-7189 

Dr. Bernard Nusbaum -Miami, FL
305-448-9100

Dr. Paul Rose - Coral Gables, FL
305-448-9100

*Georgia*

Dr. Ken Anderson - Atlanta, GA
800-368-4247

Dr. John Cole - Alpharetta, GA
678-566-1011 

Dr. Daniel Danyo - Alpharetta, GA
678-845-7521

Dr. Daniel Lee - Atlanta, GA
404-256-4247 

*Illinois*

Dr. Vladimir Panine - River Grove, IL 
708-456-9800


*Minnesota*

Dr. Paul Shapiro - Bloomington, MN
800-843-1989

Dr. Ron Shapiro - Bloomington, MN
800-843-1989


*New York*


Dr. Robert Bernstein - New York, NY
866-576-2400

Dr. Robert Dorin - New York, NY
866-424-7637

Dr. Thomas Law - New York, NY
212 535-1600

Dr. Christine Shaver - New York, NY
866-576-2400

Dr. Robert True - New York, NY
866-HAIR-MDS

Dr. Carlos Wesley - New York, NY
212-249-9393

*North Carolina*

Dr. Jerry Cooley - Charlotte - NC
704- 542-1601

*South Carolina*

Dr. Michael Vories - Fort Mill, SC
843-884-1258

*Tennessee*
Dr. Jack Fisher - Nashville, TN
615-329-4227

*Texas*

Dr. Dan Mcgrath - Austin, TX
800-717-1087
_Offices Also In: California_

Dr. Joseph Yaker - Plano, TX
972-468-8301 

*Canada*

*British Columbia*

Dr. Victor Hasson - Vancouver, MC 
800-859-2266
_Offices Also In: Washington and Oregon_

Dr. Jerry Wong - Vancouver, BC
800-859-2266
_Offices Also In: Washington and Oregon_

*Ontario*

Dr. H. Rahal - Ottawa, ON
877-712-HAIR

*United Kingdom*

Dr. Edward Ball - Portsmouth, Hampshire
0800 612 6076

Dr. Albena Kovacheva - London, England
ASSOCIATE MEMBER
+ 44 (0) 207 177 2345 

Dr. Manish Mittal - London, England
+442034889897

Dr. Greg Vida - London, England
ASSOCIATE MEMBER
+ 44 (0) 207 177 2345 


*Belgium*

Dr. Chris Bisanga - Brussels, Belgium
+32 23447178

Dr. Bijan Feriduni - Hasselt, Belgium
+32 (0)11 299 790

*Bulgaria*

Dr. Evgeni Sharkov - Sofia, Bulgaria
ASSOCIATE MEMBER
+359887462624 

Dr. Tsvetalin Zarev - Sofia, Bulgaria
ASSOCIATE MEMBER
+00359885620343 


*Caribbean*

Dr. Alba Reyes - Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic
809-913-3255 
877-627-8449 

*Hungary*

Dr. Geza Sikos - Budapest, Hungary
(+36 1) 209 29 30 

*India*


Dr. Arika Bansal - Delhi, India
+91 9927469689 
_Offices Also In: Mumbai, New York, Los Angeles_

Dr. Arvind Poswal - New Delhi, India
+911126274367/68
+911141315125
_Offices Also In: Mumbai_

Dr. Pradeep Sethi - Mumbai, India
+91-8826153333 
_Offices Also In: London, New York, Los Angeles_

*Netherlands*

Dr. Munib Ahmad - Bergen op Zoom
Netherlands
+31 6 83331555 


*Saudi Arabia*

Dr. Shadi Zari - Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
+(966) 505613606 

*Spain*

Dr. Hiram Abif Espinosa Custodio - Madrid, Spain
+34 627 39 63 22 España 
+52 1 993 246 7607 México 

*Switzerland*

Dr. Sever Muresanu - Schaffhausen
Switzerland
ASSOCIATE MEMBER
+41 (0)52-6595350 

*Thailand*

Dr. Thitiwat Wirarojratchakul - Suan Luang Bangkok 
ASSOCIATE MEMBER
02-0658830 
Mobile: 099-445-1424

*Turkey*

Dr. Özlem Biçer - Istanbul
ASSOCIATE MEMBER
+90 532 667 78 83
+90 530 414 13 13 

Dr. Hakan Doganay - Serik-Antalya, Turkey

Dr. Koray Erdogan - Istanbul
Main: (+90) 216 464 11 11
USA: (+1) 845 461 20 49
UK: (+44) 203 519 11 46

Dr. Doğan Turan - Istanbul
+90 542 250 0909 

Dr. Resul Yaman - Istanbul
ASSOCIATE MEMBER
+90 312 437 0737

----------

